# Synthetic vs. 15 or 30lb Felt vs. Peel & Stick underlayment?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Synthetic.

Peel and stick is self healing but an 8:12 roof should drain plenty well.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Is my roof pitch considered steep? They have a special engineered synthetic for steep roofs. 

8:12


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Slightly above average pitch but well above where you might have issues with the regular shingle. 

Peel stick is overkill


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll get a 25% discount on my homeowners insurance with the peel and stick. 

I'll have to pay just $500 for it though.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

imola ghost said:


> I'll get a 25% discount on my homeowners insurance with the peel and stick.
> 
> I'll have to pay just $500 for it though.


25% discount every year/month or a one time deal?

If it is forever, then go for it. Easy math there.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Lots of reasons to not peal and stick the whole roof though. First and foremost it will never come back off the plywood. Second the shingles will stick to it making a reroof a nightmare.

But if you don't plan on living there for 15 or so more years it won't be your problem. And yeah 25% per year I'd gladly fork over the extra $ to use peal and stick.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Its a 25% discount every year. I have to have a wind mitigation inspection done.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do it then for the reasons that 1985Gt said.


----------

